# CFL the way to go



## Dubbaman (Oct 5, 2007)

ok guys and gals here sa site taht sells lights its a wholesale place and most times there is a minimum quantity that you have to buy but if your looking for high out put Cfls there is one here that will blow you away 150W 650W equivelant 5000K (color) and 9200 lumen you ahve to order 3 at 62 bucks a pop but for an instant set up the 3 would light up any 4'x2' area just fine:hubba:and if you think aobut it most HPS & MP set ups are just about the same price for a 600W system (about $200) and these lights will fit onto any normal light ballast or clamp light socket 


http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=SKH150EA50E39120V                                   :holysheep:

if the link is a problem please feel free to remove it


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats great, but with CFL's, I believe you have the problem of the light not being able to penetrate the top canopy at all, so the yields are lower and the bud is concentrated on the top canopy? I'm not 100% on this, but I'm pretty sure that you dont have that problem with MH/HPS.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 7, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> ok guys and gals here sa site taht sells lights its a wholesale place and most times there is a minimum quantity that you have to buy but if your looking for high out put Cfls there is one here that will blow you away 150W 650W equivelant 5000K (color) and 9200 lumen you ahve to order 3 at 62 bucks a pop but for an instant set up the 3 would light up any 4'x2' area just fine:hubba:and if you think aobut it most HPS & MP set ups are just about the same price for a 600W system (about $200) and these lights will fit onto any normal light ballast or clamp light socket


 
I dont think there worth it, with 3 you only have about 27,000 lumens @ 450 watts, a 400 watt HPS puts out 50,000 lumens
And at 27,000 lumens your only good for about 5-6 sqare feet not 8

A 600 watt system put out ~ 75,000 lumens.

NewbieG is right that you just dont have the penetration you need.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 7, 2007)

CFL's are great for veg. Flowering...heavy training is a must to keep the canopy even. My next grow in my lil cabinet is going to be a scrog. I'm switching to a 100W HPS. CFL's don't have any penetration. Thats why a lot of my low leaves withered and died.
but you can flower pretty good with em.  (not like a HID tho)


----------

